

Kevin Rose on the future of Milk - hedeleteme
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/04/12/the-ruthless-digg-milk-founder-kevin-rose/

======
kylelibra
The following made me chuckle:

In techspeak, "pivot" is really a euphemism for "Our idea failed, but we have
way too much venture and emotional capital invested in this thing to bail in a
heap of embarrassment, so instead let's totally reinvent what we thought would
be our life's work."

~~~
cjeane
And the article's footer is pretty good too. "This is the second installment
of Fortune's new column on startups and the tech bubble that may or may not
exist."

------
MatthewPhillips
So, Milk Inc. won't be doing any A/B testing? Sounds like from the example of
"Peeka" that they just decided to kill it because of some early negative
reaction.

The whole thing seems odd to me. Why would a productless company be doing this
much press, which has centered around the strategy of killing projects early?
It must be helping to attract investors. I can't think of a worse message to
send to potential users though.

------
phlux
I thought it interesting that the KIIP founders were from digg... I wonder
what their thoughts are about Kevin. There were some not-so-nice things said
about him previously from some of the net eng team at digg.

What I am interested in, is these guys that founded KIIP and raised ~$4MM,
would they work with kevin again, would he/did he in any way advise them? Do
they respect him?

This article is BS, it would seem to me given what this article states is that
MILK is a PR firm. A Kevin Rose Promotion company.

MILK may stand for MANY IDEAS LIKELY KILLED -- as he seems to be fond of the
idea of killing ideas, rather than making them.

Further, everything I read in that article was yesterday and reactionary. To
ponder badging and IRL couponing when the market is littered with companies
doing that suggests that there is no profound technovisionary there.

A me too with money, a little lab used to promote a bunch of experiments much
the way a trust fund kids dabbles in various professions before realizing the
only thing hes really good at is partying, womanizing and spending money.

